# [Europe] All series trades



## BumPaf (Feb 26, 2016)

POST UPDATED THE 01st january 2020

Hello, 
All infos on cards I need and give are here : 

http://biaise.net/amiibocardsanimalcrossing.pdf

White : I miss it 
Purple : I give it

Concerning Sanrio Cards : This is a lot, i don’t separate the cards. There are all 6 Sanrio cards in it. I give it for 12 ordinary cards. 

See you soon in the mail folks !


----------



## NicksFixed (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi !! I need these from you:

122, 134, 150, 176, 196

And I have all these cards to trade !! Tell me which 5 cards you'd like:

Series 1: 002, 007, 012, 024, 028, 042, 046, 062, 072, 082, 084, 093, 097, 099, 100
Series 2: 101, 104, 116, 142, 144, 146, 158, 165, 166, 182, 187


----------



## BumPaf (Mar 3, 2016)

Your answer is in private message, thank you


----------



## BumPaf (May 5, 2016)

UPDATE ! 

Doubles Serie 1 : 
003
004
009
011
013
015
034
036
056
060
075
083
089

Doubles Serie 2 :
102
103
114
142

Missing Serie 1 :  
012
020
021
022
023
024
025
029
031
032
033
038
040
042
045
046
047
048
050
051
052
054
055
057
062
063
065
067
068
069
070
071
072
073
077
080
081
082
084
086
087
088
090
091
093
095
096
097
098
099
100

Missing Serie 2 : 
107
108
112
117
118
119
120
121
122
123
124
125
126
129
130
131
132
133
135
137
139
141
143
146
149
150
151
152
153
155
156
157
158
159
161
163
164
165
166
167
168
169
170
171
172
173
174
175
176
179
180
182
183
184
185
186
187
189
190
193
195
197
199
200

I also take serie 3 cards, I don’t have a lot, let me know what you got. 

See you in private messages !


----------



## GardenGnostic (May 11, 2016)

Are your cards PAL cards with the names written in 5 different languages? Like this? 


Spoiler









If so I can trade you any 3 from 012, 033, 055, 062, 069, 087, 093 and 097 
for your 056, 060 and 075?

Let me know ^-^


----------



## BumPaf (May 12, 2016)

Yes, my cards look like this. I'll give you 056, 060 and 075 for your 012, 033, 055. I am writing to you in private messages right now to give you my mail adress.  (english is not my mothertongue)


----------



## PuzzlerBird (May 13, 2016)

Hiya! I would like from you:
036 Alli
089 Diana
142 Peck

I can give you any of these: Click here! 
Just so you know, Katie, Tom Nook, Isabelle, Cherry, and Eunice are all from Europe. They have English, French, Spanish, German and Italian on the card. Peanut is from the USA. She has English, French and Spanish languages on the card. 

Send me a private message if you'd like to trade!


----------



## BumPaf (May 14, 2016)

Ok for those 3, i'll take 77, 81, 107. Details in private. 
I collect Europe cards only. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok for those 3, i'll take 77, 81, 107. Details in private. 
I collect Europe cards only.


----------



## BumPaf (May 23, 2016)

*UPDATE*
Updated the 15th of july 2016

I did not wrote the missing cards for series 3 and 4 because i miss sooooo many of thems !  

Doubles Serie 1 : 
003
004
009
011
013
015
034
036
083

Missing Serie 1 :  
020
021
022
023
024
025
029
031
032
038
040
045
046
047
048
048
049
050
051
052
054
057
062
063
065
067
068
069
070
071
072
073
080
084
086
087
088
090
096
098
099
100


Doubles Serie 2 :
102
103
105
107
109
111
113
114
181
188



Missing Serie 2 :  
112
117
118
119
120
121
122
123
124
125
126
129
130
132
133
135
137
139
141
143
146
149
150
151
153
155
156
157
158
159
161
163
165
166
167
168
169
170
171
172
173
175
176
179
180
182
183
184
185
186
187
189
190
193
195
197
199
200

Doubles Serie 3 : 
214
245
283
295
298

Doubles Serie 4 : 
302


----------



## BumPaf (Jul 15, 2016)

(up (look above, the message is updated  ) )


----------



## BumPaf (Jul 20, 2016)

2 posts Up there ↑


----------



## PuzzlerBird (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello! It's me again, would you like to trade your:

181 Drake
245 Mac
283 Frank
295 Antonio
298 Derwin
302 Brewster

For my:
021 Portia
031 Sheldon
038 Patty
049 Bonbon
051 Opal
306 Tommy 

(I also have 316 Zipper if you would like him instead)

Let me know, I would love to trade again!


----------



## Inka (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi, I have 029, 047 and 084. Would you like to trade for 056, 114 and 148?x


----------



## BumPaf (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello,
I am so sorry I was away so long ! But I’m back ! 

So Puzzlerbird : yes for all;
Inka : yes for all. 

I am going to mail you right now for the details.


----------



## BumPaf (Sep 15, 2017)

*The New Update*

Hello everybody: I am back with an updated collection ! 

First, the cards I am giving :
S1
3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 18, 34, 36, 83. 
S2
103, 104, 107, 110, 111, 114, 116, 160,164, 181, 188, 196. 
S3
214, 245, 283, 295, 298. 
S4
302, 307, 308, 336, 342, 375. 

And now the ones I am looking for : (Careful, I use a ? ? ? that means from #x to #y)
S1
20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 29, 31, 32, 38, 40, 45, 46, 47, 48, 50, 51, 52, 54, 57, 62, 63, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 80, 84, 86, 87, 88, 90, 96, 98, 99, 100. 
S2
112, 117 ? 126, 129, 130,  132, 133, 135, 138, 139, 141, 143, 146, 147, 149, 150, 151, 153, 155 ? 159, 161, 163, 165 ? 173, 175, 176, 179, 180, 182 ? 187, 189, 193, 195, 197, 199, 200. 
S3 
202, 205, 206, 207, 208, 210, 212, 226, 228, 229, 231, 232, 233, 235 ? 238, 240, 241, 242, 244, 246 ? 258, 260, 263 ? 271, 273, 274, 275, 277 ? 282, 284, 285, 286, 288, 289, 290, 292, 293, 296, 297, 299, 300.
S4 
303 ? 306, 311, 312, 313, 314, 316 ? 328, 330, 331, 334, 337 ? 341, 343, 345 ? 355, 357, 359 ? 366, 369, 370, 372, 374, 377 ? 381, 383 ? 393, 395, 397, 398, 399
S5
All !

See you soon in the mail folks !


----------



## BumPaf (Dec 15, 2017)

Update

- - - Post Merge - - -

Update of the 14 December 2017


----------



## AmiiboHunters (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey! I'm interested in  your Sanrio Cards. Would you able to send to North America? Also, I don't have many Eu cards, but NA cards. I do have some tho.

Here is my thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...mp-Caroline-FT-Series-1-3-Tia-Alice-Skye-MORE

What would interest you?


----------



## BumPaf (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi, 
I would like 022, 040, 048, 051, 052, 054, 062, 063, 068, 069, 071, 073, 088, 090, 096, 098, 118 and 119 (EU). 
So 18 normal cards sor 6 Sanrio cards (3 for 1). Are you ok with that ? 
If you are, give me your adress in private message.


----------



## AmiiboHunters (Dec 16, 2017)

BumPaf said:


> Hi,
> I would like 022, 040, 048, 051, 052, 054, 062, 063, 068, 069, 071, 073, 088, 090, 096, 098, 118 and 119 (EU).
> So 18 normal cards sor 6 Sanrio cards (3 for 1). Are you ok with that ?
> If you are, give me your adress in private message.



Yes! That is fine! I will tell if you there is any complications with the trade.


----------



## BumPaf (Dec 31, 2019)

~~ Look the first post for up to date list ~~


----------



## zimzi (Dec 31, 2019)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?473968-Trade-Lf
I'm intrested  in a trade! See anything of interest?
Mostly want etoile , 356 or anything I got on my list


----------



## BumPaf (Jan 1, 2020)

Hello, I have 356 ! 
Can I have 254 ?

I would like 255 also. Just ask for anything on my doubles list


----------



## kupocake (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey there, I think you have at least three I need from Series 4, and there should be some stuff that you need! Let me know 

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?473438-FT-Series-4-LF-Series-4


----------



## BumPaf (Jan 16, 2020)

@kupocake : 
What are the 3 cards that you desire ? 
I could use your 320, 328 and 338  
See you in MP

- - - Post Merge - - -

@kupocake : 
What are the 3 cards that you desire ? 
I could use your 320, 328 and 338  
See you in MP

- - - Post Merge - - -



zimzi said:


> https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?473968-Trade-Lf
> I'm intrested  in a trade! See anything of interest?
> Mostly want etoile , 356 or anything I got on my list



Hi, I still have a card #356 for you ! Can I have your 254 ? 

If you need anything else, just pick from the purple numbers on my list <3


----------



## canary:) (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi i'm interested to trade your card n? 335. 
Based on your list, I can provide you one of the following cards: 068, 124, 236, 250, 275, or 281.

If we can proceed with this initial exchange, i would also be interested to add to this exchange the cards (ranked by preference order) 356, 188, 131, 145, and 342; for any of my remaining 5 cards mentioned above.

I'm also based in Europe.
thank you for looking at my post.


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sending PM


----------



## BumPaf (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi,
OK, but I already have 281. 
I am sending you an MP for shipping details. 
See you.

---

My list got updated ! Sorry for the mess yesterday


----------



## canary:) (Jan 31, 2020)

I am happy you go the cards.
I just try to reply your PM but it says "BumPaf has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."
I will also let you know when I receive your cards.  Thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## SeduLOUs1984 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi,

I have 202, 275, 306, 320, 328, 340, 351, 372 in UK cards. I also have NA versions of 353, 354, 360, 374, 378

I need 145, 196, 342 or the Sanrio cards if they are still available? If they are, I'd happily send you all of the above plus 12 more cards  from my doubles (so 25 cards total) for them and the 3 I need if you're interested?


----------

